# Dashcam in France illegal ?



## jagmanx (Sep 3, 2018)

I know/believe dashcams are illegal in Austria (privacy law)...
But what about France ?
Talking to a Dutchman here in France he
1 confirmed the situation re safety vests
2 said dashcams were illegal.
I thought not  but does anyone know (not just think please).


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 3, 2018)

Okay according to this first thread that came up when I googled it Dash cam warning issued to motorists travelling abroad | Express.co.uk


----------



## colinm (Sep 3, 2018)

Amazing the amount of bullshit out there.
Here's the situation regarding dashcams across Europe.
https://gb.snooper.eu/blog/can-i-use-my-dash-cam-in-europe/

p.s. I did contact the Austrian tourist dept and police over dash cams, the police never even bothered answering, but tourist dept gave a answer totally at odds with any suggestion they are illegal which was strange, their view was that you can't 'use' any footage which might include people.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 3, 2018)

I have a dashcam which is very visable in my motorhome and have been pulled into roadside checks several times now in France          :scared:

Nothing has ever been said about it and once everything was checked i have always been sent on my way      :wave:


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2018)

Wonder how many people leave dash cams on when going through customs on way to mainland.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 3, 2018)

I understand speed camera systems - detectors or location warnings - are not legal in France and as you can download camera POIs to Sat Navs and some Dashcams, I reckon this is where the confusion arises?


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 3, 2018)

*It is a grey area*

Which is a shame as most dashcams are in colour !
But seriously the issue seems more related to how you use the recordings.
Even in Austria provided you do not broadcast data it should be ok.
Broadcast meaning youtube vimeo wildcamping a blog etc.
In practice who knows
1 in use
2 what you do with the data


----------



## hextal (Sep 3, 2018)

colinmd said:


> Amazing the amount of bullshit out there.
> Here's the situation regarding dashcams across Europe.
> https://gb.snooper.eu/blog/can-i-use-my-dash-cam-in-europe/
> 
> p.s. I did contact the Austrian tourist dept and police over dash cams, the police never even bothered answering, but tourist dept gave a answer totally at odds with any suggestion they are illegal which was strange, their view was that you can't 'use' any footage which might include people.



That was my understanding for Austria - camera okay, publishing or uploading not okay


----------



## mark61 (Sep 3, 2018)

hextal said:


> That was my understanding for Austria - camera okay, publishing or uploading not okay



Nearly all references I have found regarding Austria say they are banned completely. I have also read on bike forums they will allow recording on some mountain passes, ie Grossglockner.
Left mine running. 

Using your dash cam abroad: driving in Europe – Which? News


----------



## mid4did (Sep 3, 2018)

Most dashcams are not easily spotted if they,re positioned unobtrusively. Mine,s tucked in front of the rear view mirror.I,ve only been checked a couple times in france/belgium but no comments about the dashcam.Even left it running when having security checks in dunkirk and dover.
My youtube channel includes a lot of dashcam footage.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/user/kp227pete/videos%3Fsort%3Dda%26view%3D0%26flow%3Dgrid&ved=2ahUKEwjg2KjozJ7dAhVIK8AKHV8iDhgQFjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw03CoPFPGZNKaeWt160YQnK


----------



## Val54 (Sep 3, 2018)

mid4did said:


> Most dashcams are not easily spotted if they,re positioned unobtrusively. Mine,s tucked in front of the rear view mirror.I,ve only been checked a couple times in france/belgium but no comments about the dashcam.Even left it running when having security checks in dunkirk and dover.
> My youtube channel includes a lot of dashcam footage.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.youtube.com/user/kp227pete/videos%3Fsort%3Dda%26view%3D0%26flow%3Dgrid&ved=2ahUKEwjg2KjozJ7dAhVIK8AKHV8iDhgQFjACegQICBAB&usg=AOvVaw03CoPFPGZNKaeWt160YQnK



Out of interest, what make/model is your dashcam?
Dave


----------

